# Live eels - Where to buy around DC?



## RacerX (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm looking to do some eeling this weekend but can't sem to find any live eels. Called a few asian markets around Gaithersburg but no go. Anyone know where I can pick up some live eels? I've bought dead eels at the Wharf in SW DC but have never seen any live ones. TIA.


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

Anglers on rt. 50 just before the bay bridge. That maybe to far


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Try the Great Wall grocery store in Fairfax. They may have it.


----------



## don geronimo-NOT (Apr 1, 2007)

Where will you be fishing? Many places in the Baltimore area have them. Bay Pro near Ches Beach usually has them too.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 19, 2007)

Usually fish out of Solomons but I'm boycotting JJs/Bunkys at the moment. 
I don't think that they have any anyhow. Thanks for the responses!


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

RacerX said:


> Usually fish out of Solomons but I'm boycotting JJs/Bunkys at the moment.
> I don't think that they have any anyhow. Thanks for the responses!


Why? whats the deal with them?


----------



## don geronimo-NOT (Apr 1, 2007)

In Southern Md. Try the Tackle Box in Lexington Park; they are 10 minutes from the Solomons Island Rt 4 bridge on rt 235. 301-863-8151


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Bluefin Bait & Tackle*



RacerX said:


> I'm looking to do some eeling this weekend but can't sem to find any live eels. Called a few asian markets around Gaithersburg but no go. Anyone know where I can pick up some live eels? I've bought dead eels at the Wharf in SW DC but have never seen any live ones. TIA.



racerdude, try BF. i'd call first. 410.477.9244


----------



## RacerX (Oct 19, 2007)

Kid - I don't want to air my disagreements with JJs in public but they won't be getting any more business from me nor my fishing buddies. It's not JJs fault but rather the guy who owns the dock at JJs. I guess he won't miss the $200-$400 that my buddy and I spend there 2x a month. 

Don - Tackle Box doesn't carry them. Thanks for the suggestion. 

Thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## superdodgeball (Sep 9, 2008)

I see live eels at the H-Mart stores and other asian markets all the time... That's probably your best bet


----------

